# como hacer un copia teclado



## hacktock (Feb 17, 2007)

hola wenas soy nuevo en el foro y soy aficionado a la electronica en mis ratos libres jeje bueno una pragunta quisera hacer un copia teclado es una pieza que va puesta en el ps2 de pc y luego el cable del teclado sirve para copiar todo lo que se escribe en el teclado me gustaria que me orientaran como hacerlo o si tienen algun esquema gracias y un saludo para todos


----------



## hacktock (Feb 19, 2007)

nadie sabe como se hace este keylogger que chip lleva y demas haber si alguien puede echar una mano con este proyecto un saludo.


----------

